# 2012 Olympic Boxing. Day 6



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lightweight & Middleweight R16 today. Sky Channel 454

Lomachenko up 1st :frog


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Gutted I'll be missing Ogogo, but he is really up against it today.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ogogo vs Khytrov (world champion) at 2.30

#nomorerobberies #nojalepenos


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Are the times of the sessions the same each day?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Lomachenko looks a different class & he isnt really going for it. 9-1 Loma after the 2nd & 2 8 counts for his opponent.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Are the times of the sessions the same each day?


Yeah.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers Roe. Got the next 4 days off work so I can plan my day around the boxing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What time is Josh Taylor on, opponent any good?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Josh Taylor on at half 8 tonight.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What time is Josh Taylor on, opponent any good?


8.30

Fighting an experienced former world champion Italian.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Just writing the article up - sorry in advance if i seem like I'm licking Lomachenko's arse but he is just that phenominal


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

The Chinese did well but that Cuban was very good. 

War Ogogo :bbb


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

what are Ogogos chances here...?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ogogo looks tiny next to this dude!!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Come on Agogo!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ogogo boxed nicely there, 5-3 up come on lad!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good first Round for Agogo, just needs to keep the workrate up and his defence tight.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck off with your bias though Richie!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Can Ogogo last at this pace?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That second count was daft! Ogogo will get stopped here.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ogogo down 1 going into the 3rd


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This fella is a beast, relentless pressure and strength.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> That second count was daft! Ogogo will get stopped here.


:lol: Make your mind up.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great fight, the Ukranian took it IMO.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Very good fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Aye Ukranian should been a few up in the end IMO. Great fight though.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

That ukrainian looks like he could be a beast of a pro. Brutal.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

it'll be close...the number 1 should get that last round though


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: Make your mind up.


Ogogo looked exhausted, thats why I said it...


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

who else is fighting today and when does the birds boxing start


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ogogo down 1 going into the 3rd


Ogogo was one up going into the 3rd


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ogogo looked exhausted, thats why I said it...


I know it just sounded funny :good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Agogo's got it.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Great fight, I nearly had a heart attack & it was close.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't think Ogogo deserved that at all tbh. Fair play though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Thats a strange rule. I guess they have to have a winner somehow though.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

decision wasnt as dodgy as last nights


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Don't think Ogogo deserved that at all tbh. Fair play though.


Yeah me to. Certainly no robbery though.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Another hometown decision? :think Didn't get to watch it.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Thats a strange rule. I guess they have to have a winner somehow though.


what was the rule again? couldnt hear over the sound of my kids screaming at each other


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


WAR O'Neill though.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Thought Khyrtov won that.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The rule was that because the scores were level, countback was level, each of the 5 judges just had to pick which one they wanted to go through. The majority picked Ogogo.. probably for obvious reasons.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

That wasn't as bad as last nights. Great close fight thought ukrainian might have just edged it but great draw/win by Ogogo you beauty!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Roe agree, wasn't a robbery by any means, well done Ogogo! Excellent performance.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Another hometown decision? :think Didn't get to watch it.


Nah, I though Ogogo deserved it.

Was a great fight, best I've seen so far. Great stuff. So haps for Ogogo.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> what was the rule again? couldnt hear over the sound of my kids screaming at each other


They had it 18-18, went to countback to split the fighters but that turned out 54-54 (I think!) so in the end the 5 judges just had to press either a red or blue button to show who they thought won the fight overall.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ogogo landed the more eye-catching shots, but Khytrov did enough to win the contest for me (although very close, admittedly). 

Great performance from Ogogo either way, though :good


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a close fight, nothing like Joshua last night.

Ogogo tried very hard & was better than Ive ever seen him. Khytrov is a machine, hope he turns pro.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mexican_LP said:


> who else is fighting today and when does the birds boxing start


:think


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> They had it 18-18, went to countback to split the fighters but that turned out 54-54 (I think!) so in the end the 5 judges just had to press either a red or blue button to show who they thought won the fight overall.


ok cheers. makes the decision stranger though, because going off round scoring, you'd think Ogogo only won the first and the Ukrainian clearly took the other 2 rounds.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

O'Neill's opponent looks very solid. Still tho.............

WAR O'NEILL


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

amazing stuff! have to hope Ogogo hasn't exhausted himself for his next fight. think he has the irish lad in the next round.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Rooq said:


> ok cheers. makes the decision stranger though, because going off round scoring, you'd think Ogogo only won the first and the Ukrainian clearly took the other 2 rounds.


I havn't been scoring the fights as I think its a bit pointless trying to second guess when 5 old farts will decide to press a button but overall as a "gut feeling" I felt the strong last round made the Ukrainian the winner.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

8-4 second round? Fuck off.:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This Hartel fell keeps catching O Nneill with the counter right hand.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Nah, I though Ogogo deserved it.
> 
> Was a great fight, best I've seen so far. Great stuff. So haps for Ogogo.


Sounds like a great effort either way then.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Has the Carl Froch clone Aussie fought yet?

And the Irish lad Nolan was the god awful defence?

I'm too lazy to read the thread :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Sounds like a great effort either way then.


Yeah, definitely. And I thought Savon was robbed last night.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hartel edged it, he'll present loads of problems for Agogo in the next round, Different style to the Ukranian all together. Im rooting for Agogo to win gold now, makes O Neills win over him look better :yep


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, it wasn't a robbery. Very close. Just thought that Khyrtov had it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Has the Carl Froch clone Aussie fought yet?
> 
> And the Irish lad Nolan was the god awful defence?
> 
> I'm too lazy to read the thread :lol:


Welters are not on today.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Khytrov is a pro fighter. Surprised he's done so well with those feet. He's very solid, very strong and looks powerful. He was stunning Anthony through a headguard with pillows on. But Anthony landed more impressive shots on the counter. I thought Khytrov deserved it slightly though, I think throughout his work-rate and he landed enough to edge it but it wasn't a robbery.

Arbitrarily pressing a button is not the greatest though, it leaves it open to questions of corruptions/home influence. In the very rare occasions this happens they should fight another round.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Home fighter, home decision lads.....

Thats the way it rolls.

All good for us man!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Home fighter, Home decision lads.....
> 
> Thats the way it rolls.
> 
> All good for us man!


Any chance we can have a few plates of that home cooking?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Don't think O'Neill won, but the scoring seemed a bit harsh at times.

You Brits just love cheating us, eh?:-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Any chance we can have a few plates of that home cooking?


Nah :hat


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> Another hometown decision? :think Didn't get to watch it.


Nope. Could have gone either way, Roe is talking rubbish. :yep

EDIT: O'Neill got dominated and Joshua lost. Just to clear up where I am on this whole thing.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ukraine appealing the decision apparently :think


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Danny said:


> Nope. Could have gone either way, Roe is talking rubbish. :yep
> 
> EDIT: O*'Neill got dominated *and Joshua lost. Just to clear up where I am on this whole thing.


Not Quite.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Yeah what is the consensus on the Joshua fight? He lost in your minds?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Wiirdo said:


> Yeah what is the consensus on the Joshua fight? He lost in your minds?


I thought he clearly lost, couldn't see many people thinking he won tbg.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

The judging has been fucking disgraceful so far.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like Ogogo just squeaked through a very close fight. Wasnt a robbery like Josh- Savon I hear tho. Will check it out later. Until then, that's 6 from 6. Are you watching USA?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> Nope. Could have gone either way, Roe is talking rubbish. :yep


No.

The Ukrainian has no chance of overturning the decision though. Even though he should've won.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> No.
> 
> The Ukrainian has no chance of overturning the decision though. Even though he should've won.


Looks like they miscalculated, Khytrov shouldve won by a point on countback.

http://www.london2012.com/boxing/ev...tch=bxm075401/index.html?v=20120802-145223115

53-52 & not 52-52 dont know whats happening with the appeal


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Fucking pitiful. Khyrtov>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Brazilian guy looks top notch. Medal contender.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Looks like they miscalculated, Khytrov shouldve won by a point on countback.
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/boxing/ev...tch=bxm075401/index.html?v=20120802-145223115
> 
> 53-52 & not 52-52 dont know whats happening with the appeal


Well they've got to give it to him now haven't they? :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Well they've got to give it to him now haven't they? :lol:


I'd guess so. Its pretty black and white.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Looks like they miscalculated, Khytrov shouldve won by a point on countback.
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/boxing/ev...tch=bxm075401/index.html?v=20120802-145223115
> 
> 53-52 & not 52-52 dont know whats happening with the appeal


If that's true then Khyrtov should be going through tbg.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Roe said:


> No.
> 
> *The Ukrainian has no chance of overturning the decision though. Even though he should've won*.


I wouldn't be so sure Roe.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Looks like they miscalculated, Khytrov shouldve won by a point on countback.
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/boxing/ev...tch=bxm075401/index.html?v=20120802-145223115
> 
> 53-52 & not 52-52 dont know whats happening with the appeal


Ah I see. Well that's fair enough then, he should get that overturned.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

How do you know its not a typo?


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Kytrov better get his justice.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nobody seems to know what's happening yet. Trying to get some kind of confirmation as to what's going on


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR Khytrov.

:ibutt :ibutt :ibutt

Britain has been nothing short of shameless thus far.:-(


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WAR Khytrov.
> 
> :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt
> 
> Britain has been nothing short of shameless thus far.:-(


I doubt you'll be much better at Dublin 2024. :-(


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> WAR Khytrov.
> 
> :ibutt :ibutt :ibutt
> 
> Britain has been nothing short of shameless thus far.:-(


:yep all the other boxers might as well pack their bags and head on home today. Just give the Brit's their undeserved gold medals now:-(


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

WAR John Joe Nevin


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If Khytrov wins the appeal, will Ogogo then appeal the second standing 8-count that shouldn't have registered?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Looks like they miscalculated, Khytrov shouldve won by a point on countback.
> 
> http://www.london2012.com/boxing/ev...tch=bxm075401/index.html?v=20120802-145223115
> 
> 53-52 & not 52-52 dont know whats happening with the appeal


Looks like its not that simple. I dont understand the countback system but its not that straightforward.

Hunter (USA) vs Beterbiev (RUS) was 10-10. RUS won on countback but on here the scores show 30-29 Hunter

http://www.london2012.com/boxing/event/men-heavy-91kg/match=bxm091402/index.html

:think


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The appeal has been dismissed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why has it been dismissed? :huh

AIBA say there were "no special grounds for appeal". :-(


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> No.
> 
> The Ukrainian has no chance of overturning the decision though. Even though he should've won.


It could have gone either way. I thought Ogogo edged it. To say 'so and so should have won, so and so didn't deserve it' is nonsense.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

> Gareth A Davies
> ‏@GarethADaviesDT
> 
> The appeal by Ukraine against Ogogo win over Khytrov dismissed. 'No special grounds' for the appeal say AIBA. Ogogo through to last 8.


:deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Danny said:


> It could have gone either way. I thought Ogogo edged it. To say 'so and so should have won, so and so didn't deserve it' is nonsense.


Well again it's just my opinion.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Khytrov EVT Britain


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Looks like its not that simple. I dont understand the countback system but its not that straightforward.
> 
> Hunter (USA) vs Beterbiev (RUS) was 10-10. RUS won on countback but on here the scores show 30-29 Hunter
> 
> ...


I don't know how countback works either, but they may just be sloppy in adding the scores to their site.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ogogo best take advantage of that now, he's got that German dude next who looked pretty good.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Get your double on for Ogogo and Joshua both to win gold.....

Gotta be nailed on now like.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Get your double on for Ogogo and Joshua both to win gold.....
> 
> Gotta be nailed on now like.


:lol:


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Khytrov EVT Britain


Agreed. Britain dropped the ball in this Olympics.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> I don't know how countback works either, but they may just be sloppy in adding the scores to their site.


Apparently, for countback they tally the 3 closest total scores, not the scores from each round (which are what appear on the 2012 website)


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

hey guys

When does the Ladies boxing start


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Starts on Sunday mate @LP


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers @Roe


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

its poor form if a judging error cost Khytrov the bout. they are basically saying we'll look into anything dodgy unless its the home nation boxers and in that case we will let it slide. It was a close fight that could have gone either way and it would be cruel on Ogogo to be kicked out now but Khytrov has a fair argument here.

The second standing count was bullshit but to use that as a counter argument they will have to see if the judges ruled a point against him there because a count doesn't necessarily indicate a point was taken if the judges did not score a clean shot that caused the SC. It could get sticky in that case.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

In this tournament their are five judges. At the end of the bout they throw away the widest and closest scorecard and tally the three that are inbetween. If it goes to countback they add on the discarded cards. If still not decided the 5 judges press a button picking red or blue and the one with three votes or more goes through.

Hope that helps anyone who is not understanding the CB scoring system.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Good luck Josh, this Italian is quality


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Josh Taylor time :bbb


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Decent round for Taylor, very close.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought Taylor won that tbh


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought Taylor nicked it


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Taylor boxing well. Very, very close IMO.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Taylor needs to up his workrate!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thought the Italian nicked that one. 1 point in it seems fair. Come on Josh!!!


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Again I thought Taylor nicked that round. Taylor chucking in some decent bodyshots as well but we know they dont get counted.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Think josh is out here. Just didn't throw enough for me


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Josh Taylor had plenty left in the tank, should have upped his workrate..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Italian just caught him with the one-two one too many times IMO. Close though.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Think the Italian has won. Taylor needed to up the work rate in 3rd thought he should have attempted to beat the Italian to the punch.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Just caught the end of the Taylor fight. Unlucky Taylor.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Probably fair just about. Valentino is nothing to be worried about though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Valentino wins 15-10. Last round seems a little wide but Taylor did get countered a lot in the 3rd.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent scorecard, Josh tried hard but the Italian was just too crafty for him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fair decision, Taylor will be kicking his self though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

This Petraskas guy is awesome. Keles is a very tidy boxer though, this should be a really interesting fight


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

This Lithuanian loon is gunna get robbed here,


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Petraskas putting on a show for the people


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Fair decision, Taylor will be kicking his self though.


yeah, it was just the experience that did it, his opponent knew the straight right through the southpaw guard was too good a scorer for him in that last round, unlucky for the lad Taylor, he didn't disgrace himself


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Petraskas isn't even assed about being southpaw or orthodox, he's just walking forward like a regular person does, sons swag is un-muthufuckin-matched


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

i <3 THE OLYMPICS


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

I love the crazy little Lithuanian, I hope he turns pro after the olmypics


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Brutal 5 post combo by Teeto there.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

DrMo said:


> I love the crazy little Lithuanian, I hope he turns pro after the olmypics


He'll make a quality pro defo, what a guy


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Brutal 5 post combo by Teeto there.


my style is impetuous, my defense is impregnable.......


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Josh Taylor was very disapointing. Italian was doing nothing special, just worked harder. Taylor simply didn't let his hands go, he should be kicking himself.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Murata is a beast :yep


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That Attoev Juratoni bout enters the race for robbery of the tournament - getting quite a list of contenders now.

Loving Petrauskas, the boy don't give a fuck, to hell with the on your toes amateur style, petrauskas just gonna wade forward throwing barrage after barrage.


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

Everything about this Lithuanian is awesome. See him the corner just now?! haha


----------



## daveyboy1609 (Jun 12, 2012)

The Lithuanian is going to make an awesome pro. Made up for him!


----------

